# New dino 'links major landmasses'



## Brian G Turner (Jun 5, 2004)

A cache of dinosaurs discovered in Niger may challenge our understanding of continental formation, US scientists have claimed this week.   One of the dinosaurs - Rugops - was a wrinkle-faced carnivore, which lived about 95 million years ago. 

  Rugops had relations in South America, indicating Africa became a separate continent later than thought, some researchers believe. 

  The work is detailed in the Proceedings of the Royal Society of London. 

 More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3770259.stm


----------

